# Cleaning mouth calls.



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Whats the best way to clean my mouth calls for turkey hunting. I am 15 and this will be my first year turkey hunting. I bought some mouth calls this last w-end and I found out they need to be sanitized and cleaned after each use. So.....What do you use to get them cleaned?

I can already make some sound with the calls. It took me about 2 hours to get them to make any sound. I got three calls in a pack. I've been practicingever since I got them. Can't wait for the first week in april to get here!

Thanks for your help !
Zach


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

i never clean mine (maybe thats why they taste so bad uke: ) Jk lol

i have never had a problem with them. I usually buy new ones every year, so that may be why I dont notice anything. I occasionally do run water over them, but I have no idea what is the right way.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

one method I use is get a can of chew, clean that out, put a piece of cotton on the bottom and then soak it with mouthwash, then put my mouth calls in there. It will keep them tasting great and fresh. And when i'm not using them, i refrigerate them.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Antibacteria soap will work fine. make sure you rinse it. put them in the fridge when your not using them.


----------

